# Shortline Car & Foundry? Still open?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone know if Shortline Car & Foundry is still open? I was looking to pick up one of their bear traps to put on an LGB engine that I have (along with the snow plow) but I can only find a phone number, no web site. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*http://www.toykingdom.net/toy-store...20Foundry/*

looks like their web site was through LSOL: http://www.largescale.com/shortline and no longer there...

* 
*
*I typed "shortline car and foundry" into google... 
*

*Greg 
*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I did like Greg and saw some on ebay and through other outlets. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think you better find one quick, or a dealer that still has some stock. 

Good Luck! 

Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

The toy Kingdom.net is a "search engine" that gets it's dollars by pretending to be a real site. Any idea who used to stock them?


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you asking about Nonesuch Car & Foundry?

I have recently ordered some things from them and they seem to still be in business.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's time to google it yourself. I saw that site plus several more US looking outlets. My curiosity didn't compell me to check them out. Yours should. 
On ebay they were going for $32-36....... 

John


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

There is one on ebay right now.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My (sometimes defective) memory tells me Shortline Car & Foundry was Jeff Saxton's original business before he started making Budget Fn3 Boxcars ? 

If so, he moved on - to Gn15 or some such quaint scale/gauge. But he's still answering emails I believe.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

No, Jeff was Saxton Enterprises or something like that. Shortline was out of Texas and I never got the last of my last order from him. Do not remember his name, but the letter with the part I got said he was going to cast the last part and I should have them in a few weeks. Never heard anything else and that was real close to 2000.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Last I heard, he was in poor health. Seems his son was helping him with the business, but guess he did not continue.


----------

